# My little 1911 Family...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a small, but growing family. Really need a full size in there. These things are too dang expensive though. Might need to put one up for adoption before bringing another one home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice collection Chris, I love the two tone look.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know of a family looking to adopt. Too bad the fees keep getting in the way .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps there is some sort of government program to help.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of my 1911 family members. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice, Ed! Is that one on the right the Kimber stainless pro carry? 4" ?

I really like the grips. Where did you get them? I've got slimline alumagrips on the little Sig p238 and just ordered up a set for the Ultra Carry too.

I really need a 4 or 5" 1911! I think I am going to part with the Ultra CDP II soon and get something bigger.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

good eye, Kimber Pro Carry 4" and a Kimber .22 on Rock Island Frame.

The grips are Red Stag from Argentina. I also have a pair on my Colt 1911. I just like the way they look and feel. ET


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wilded said:


> good eye, Kimber Pro Carry 4" and a Kimber .22 on Rock Island Frame.
> 
> The grips are Red Stag from Argentina. I also have a pair on my Colt 1911. I just like the way they look and feel. ET


Absolutely beautiful guns. I love your economical approach on using that rock island frame with the Kimber .22 conversion upper. Chris is delusional though guys, he'll never get rid of that Ultra CDP II. Doubt he'll sleep for a month if he does it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He might sleep well knowing his baby is doing well and in good company with big brothers and little sisters.

I am looking for goverment assisitance programs for our addoptions but for some reason we keep














:frusty:


----------

